# βαράω μύγες = swat flies, sit on my arse/bum, twiddle one's thumbs



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Από το slang.gr:
Αναλώνω τον όχι και τόσο πολύτιμο χρόνο μου σε αδράνεια, κωλοβαράω, πλήττω. 
Ισχύει τόσο λόγω πραγματικής έλλειψης δουλειάς (πχ ελλείψει πελατών σε κατάστημα) όσο και λόγω ιδεολογικής στάσης ζωής. _Ανάθεμά σε ΙΚΕΑ, όλοι οι μαραγκοί βαράμε μύγες!

_Με ενδιαφέρει η απόδοση στα αγγλικά για την πρώτη περίπτωση, δηλαδή αναδουλειά. Έχουμε να προτείνουμε κάτι ανάλογο με το "βαράω μύγες";


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 23, 2011)

Sitting in my ass all day long, το πιο απλό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ επιτόπου.

Συγκείμενο;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Πρόκειται για διάλογο από ελληνικό σίριαλ. Αναφέρεται σε μια νεαρή δικηγόρο που ανοίγει γραφείο, και όπως είναι αναμενόμενο "θα βαράει μύγες".


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 23, 2011)

Κατάλαβα...






Απ' ότι βλέπω πάντως, και με το swatting flies κάνεις δουλειά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Ή:
I'll be twiddling my thumbs.
http://www.google.com/search?q="be+...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
http://www.google.com/search?q="twi...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a

Μέσα σ' όλα κι ένα που τα συνδυάζει:
sit around on my bum twiddling my thumbs all day long


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

